# Crocker Art Museum, Sacramento, CA



## gnagel (Sep 10, 2017)

I couldn't decide how to process these, so I went with a combination of high key and high contrast conversions. All photographs captured with my D800. I can't wait for my D850 to arrive!

1 - I was dealing with high, harsh light.






2





3





4





5





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## sleist (Sep 10, 2017)

Well done.
I might have burned the shadows a wee bit more for some of these, but that's just subjective BS stuff and a matter of personal taste maybe.
#2 is my favorite, but (as I said above) I think some of these need "a touch" more black.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 10, 2017)

sleist said:


> Well done.
> I might have burned the shadows a wee bit more for some of these, but that's just subjective BS stuff and a matter of personal taste maybe.
> #2 is my favorite, but (as I said above) I think some of these need "a touch" more black.


Thanks for commenting...I appreciate it. 

Glenn


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice set; the last one is a stand-out!


----------



## gnagel (Sep 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; the last one is a stand-out!


Thanks...much appreciated

Glenn


----------



## crimbfighter (Sep 14, 2017)

LOVE #2 and #5! Really nice set.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 16, 2017)

crimbfighter said:


> LOVE #2 and #5! Really nice set.


Thank you!

Glenn


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 16, 2017)

Hey Glenn, I do like that sort of red-filter look, so 3 and 5 are my favorites here.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 17, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> Hey Glenn, I do like that sort of red-filter look, so 3 and 5 are my favorites here.


Thanks Dave...I used a red filter in the Silver Efex Pro plug-in to deepen the sky.

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 17, 2017)

These are very nice, but doesn't compare to the Getty.


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2017)

After all these years I still love looking at well made black & white photographs.
Thanks for the treat.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 18, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> These are very nice, but doesn't compare to the Getty.


Thanks Gary...in all fairness to the Crocker Art Museum, I only photographed one side of the building from the street. Of course, the Getty is a much larger complex...as you say, no comparison.

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Sep 18, 2017)

KmH said:


> After all these years I still love looking at well made black & white photographs.
> Thanks for the treat.


Thanks Keith...much appreciated.

Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2017)

Great architecture. These work very well in B & W.


----------



## gnagel (Sep 18, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great architecture. These work very well in B & W.


Thanks Dean

Glenn


----------

